#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  8085 microprocessor by RAMESH GANOKAR ebook pdf download

## yrahul

Urgently need a pdf on 8085 Microprocessor by Ramesh Ganokar....plzz help......also if notes available...would be of great use..!!. I waiting for required ebook. Thanks in advance.





  Similar Threads: 8085 Microprocessor - Ramesh Gaonkar pdf download Microprocessor Architecture, Programing and applications with 8085 by Ramesh Gaonkar the 8085 microprocessor by ramesh and umashankar 8085 microprocessor notes pdf/ppt download I Need ebook of control system , nagarth and gopal , and microprocessor by ramesh gaonkar

----------


## koolkroocer

> Urgently need a pdf of ramesh ganokar....plzz help......also if notes available...wud b of great use..!!


Hi [MENTION=152173]yrahul[/MENTION],
the ebook is attached below !!!

----------


## udeetr

This is a slideshow not a book

----------


## sidd1811

lol  :P:  i too downloaded

----------


## puja arora

Downloaded d buk bt its only collection of ppts not complete text

----------


## soham123

it's not original copy .........that book

----------


## allexx

hi this is nice pdf 
i read it
excellent book

----------


## ankita panigrahi

I want 8085 micoprocessor,,Ramesh Gaonkar book.Plz upload it soon.

----------


## sagarsengupta17

:(snooze):   :(punch):   :(envy):   :(devil):

----------


## kalpesh chudasama

I want 8085 micoprocessor,,Ramesh Gaonkar book.

----------


## panasonicmahesh

thank u very much...!

----------


## coolkanna

thanx dude for sending this book very usefull
 :(rofl):  :(yawn):  :(smirk):

----------


## ankitbarak

thanks friends gud books

----------


## cpkothari

send me the book

----------


## boorangan

thanx u for this pdf file

----------


## cpkothari

hey where is the pdf of gaonker book???? pls send me the book not the ppt pls.....

----------


## curiousanuj20

thanks for this book

----------


## erkerk

please send me orginal book

----------


## souru

hi;and thanks for the ebooks

----------


## prakash dobariya

thanks.. but i want its book... :):

----------


## neevmughal

http://www.scribd.com/doc/49195465/8...mesh-S-Gaonkar

----------


## priyankagp

i need ramesh gounkars microprocessor textbook's pdf.....not ppt.....please sent it urgently.....

----------


## vamsikorlam

thanks a lot  :):   :):

----------


## mail4padam

Yeh Book Nhi Hai Book Ke Naam Pe Dusri slideshow hai bt topic 8085 he hai...agar original book he chahiye to don't download

----------


## SHIVAM ARYA

i forgot my password .. now i got it

----------


## dra_g

thnxx fr d ebook
even though its not d original book but it helped a lot
thanx

----------


## shipra99

I will surely upload anything.

----------


## alok kumar dame

give aa gonkar notes

----------


## 41rohit

thank u for this

----------


## rstkota

*This is not book...Just PPT.
Please upload correct book or just write relevant text before posting.

RS Tanwar
JK Cement Ltd.*

----------


## ranjanavinash

:D:  fabulous book 
Huge thanks to faadooengineers to made most of the important and useful book available for us.

----------


## fax402

hello send me the link plz

----------


## apgorai

:(bow): ​ :(whew):  it's help me a lot ...thank you

----------


## afnan.abbass

Plz can u tell me how to download the book?

----------


## rohitpillai

from where to download...n how...pls tell

----------


## gayatridb

:): plz send me the link

----------


## shayaanahmadnoori

Hope this thread would help:

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...and-umashankar

----------


## monika2093

Thanks for this..now it's so easy to learn the contents..

----------


## Sareeka44

Thank u for 8085 microprocessor buk

----------


## suman_jis

this is a not a book man.. :=(:

----------


## Manava

check here please
100% free..full version
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...0VWTktKTVNfOHM

----------


## ChaandyMan

This has only 291 pages important topics are missing. Can you please send the full version to Vissprasad11@gmail.com.

----------

